
Show HN: Rotating 3d grid of (pure CSS) cubes - christinecha
https://christinecha.github.io/3d-css-cubes/
======
endswapper
This is fun and cool. It works well. I think I got hypnotized playing with it.
I could see all sorts of uses. I think it would be even better if you could
stack the blocks. Just a thought though, it's good as is.

